# Survival games - A knockout game



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been seriously tempted to create a thread with the above subject but given my prior experience with creating threads of that nature, people would miss the point and take it seriously.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Becca said:


> I have been seriously tempted to create a thread with the above subject but given my prior experience with creating threads of that nature, people would miss the point and take it seriously.


Understood, but that's their problem.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deleted post. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Becca said:


> I have been seriously tempted to create a thread with the above subject but given my prior experience with creating threads of that nature, people would miss the point and take it seriously.


What kind of content are you thinking of - composers, works, performers, opera, solo instrumental? Well, you get my drift.

I think there's a lot of satisfaction to be had with initiating a game thread. But you are right that some folks will take issue with any number of characteristics of any game on the board. Just learn to grin and bear it. I should take my own advice.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Becca said:


> ... people would miss the point and take it seriously.





Bulldog said:


> What kind of content are you thinking of - composers, works, performers, opera, solo instrumental? Well, you get my drift.


It appears that you missed the point!


----------

